# Winter Sights



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

I have been out on my Jet Ski several times since New Years, not much happening from a fishing standpoint on the ocean front but the whales and dolphins are a great way to fill the gap this time of year. I have been seeing plenty and of course taking pictures. Here are some recent ones.

"Winter Walk With Dolphin"



"Jumping For Joy"



"The Virginia Pilot"







"The Whale Watchers"







If I am not on the water I still take pictures around my house.

"The Harlequin Ducks"



"The Blue Jay"



"The Red Wing Bath"



"The Blue Heron"



"The Resident Bald Eagles"





"The Alien Cone Head Cardinal"



I told him this was my leader!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Brian. Good way to keep the forum with something to look at.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Great pics Brian


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

That first picture is stunning! Keep em' coming, great way to alleviate some of the winter blues!


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice Pics, as usual . . .


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome pictures! I always look forward to the photos you share. Well done!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Excellent pictures


----------

